# my wife kicked me and my speakers out of the living room!



## baconperfume (Dec 22, 2012)

so i am looking in to a room 12'x 8' x8' brick all around currently no ceilling, is these even possible? i have more than enough heavy drapes to cover every single wall.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Anything is possible, results may vary.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

How do you have 'no ceiling'? Is there roof but with open rafters and no insulation? Just curious as you may need to put something up their to control the temperature.

As for the 'all brick', you'll need to do acoustical treatments. That will be an extremely live room, especially in the bass.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Bummer.
Any chance you can sneak the stuff back into the living room?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Full drapes will just take all the life out of the upper mids and highs and leave the bass out of control - even moreso since the walls are brick and won't flex like more standard construction.

Bryan


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

baconperfume said:


> so i am looking in to a room 12'x 8' x8' brick all around currently no ceilling, is these even possible? i have more than enough heavy drapes to cover every single wall.


A criminal offense! Try flowers. I always get good mileage out of antiques with my wife.:bigsmile: Sometimes pouting helps.:devil:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Now you can have a "my room." I have one of those. I tell my wife that the rest of the house is hers, but that room is MINE, MINE, MINE Décor is all black, nearly wall to wall speakers, man sized recliners, bass traps galore, you get the picture.

So, count it as a blessing, our friend. Better days ahead.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Now you can have a "my room." I have one of those. I tell my wife that the rest of the house is hers, but that room is MINE, MINE, MINE Décor is all black, nearly wall to wall speakers, man sized recliners, bass traps galore, you get the picture.
> 
> So, count it as a blessing, our friend. Better days ahead.


A glass-half-full kind of guy. And yes, the A/V-man-cave can be a wondrous realm, no WAF to be considered. GO FOR IT!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> A glass-half-full kind of guy. And yes, the A/V-man-cave can be a wondrous realm, no WAF to be considered. GO FOR IT!


Agreed!

Tap into Bryan's knowledge on acoustical treatments. That room will need a LOT of bass trapping, but once done you'll have YOUR Man Cave.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am with the rest of the guys on this - take it and run with it. If you want to make her feel like she is a part of it too, let her pick the color of the blankets you put on the chairs - everything else is black!


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there an option to kick the wife out?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

kingpin748 said:


> Is there an option to kick the wife out?


I suspect that would be far more expensive than building the other room:rofl:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you have a garage? You could kick the car out. Good luck with the room.


----------



## baconperfume (Dec 22, 2012)

Well i made the plans of the house, if any body cares ill post them, used sketchup 8.

As far as ceilling there is none right now, that room right now is an inner pattio, wich gives the chance of building accordong to my needs.

Btw I forgot to post my gear:

Onkyo 609
7.1
Polk 
Center cs101751
4 polk r10 as fronts and suround
Subs 2:
Polk Psw250
Klh asw10-120
Rear channels 2 pannasonic sb-hf950 ceiling mounted
Projector
benq ep5920
Screen diy boc 54x96 16:9

I am very motivated, but the more i read, more aware i become that i have no idea what i am doing.

Really open to suggestions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

baconperfume said:


> Well i made the plans of the house, if any body cares ill post them, used sketchup 8.
> 
> As far as ceilling there is none right now, that room right now is an inner pattio, wich gives the chance of building accordong to my needs.
> 
> ...


Post the plans up mate and we will see what we can do to help!


----------



## baconperfume (Dec 22, 2012)

very general idea, the ceilling is not build


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

> my wife kicked me and my speakers out of the living room!


I think HTS needs a dating site where guys can find gals that are speaker friendly.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Are the double doors already there? If not, I would consider doing a single entry door. That way, you would have room to do rear traps as well as front. I think my biggest worry would be taming the low end...

Not sure what your plans are for seating, but if it was my room I would probably go with one row at around the 10-11' mark. If you need more seating than that, I would do bean bag chairs for floor seating.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have never had this problem... When we looked for homes there were certain things I had to have and they had to agree to it.

1: Home Theater room
2: Garage
3: Pond area

In my current house I have all 3 but I want a more dedicated HT room and will be converting the garage to a HT (someday when finances allow).


----------



## baconperfume (Dec 22, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Are the double doors already there? If not, I would consider doing a single entry door. That way, you would have room to do rear traps as well as front. I think my biggest worry would be taming the low end...
> 
> Not sure what your plans are for seating, but if it was my room I would probably go with one row at around the 10-11' mark. If you need more seating than that, I would do bean bag chairs for floor seating.


doors allready there....

i have 2 little girls who will love the bean bag seating idea


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I had the comfy sac it was nice 7 and a half foot had to get rid of it we had 2 cats fur all over it was a major downer and my wife hated it. It did kind of dominate the living room I guess.


----------

